# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Test My Code

## IAmCoder



----------


## StaySharp

And there I was expecting to see some code to test... Troll.me is quite matching there :smiley:

----------


## ooflendoodle

I'll give it an 8

----------


## IAmCoder

> And there I was expecting to see some code to test... Troll.me is quite matching there



Fitting, I believe, is the word you are looking for.

If you really want to test my code, then feel free to give this a run:



Just add a reference to lucidcode.LucidScribe.Interface.dll in a new Class Library project and copy the output to C:\Program Files\lucidcode\Lucid Scribe.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I don't know how to test code :'3*

----------


## IAmCoder

Just copy and paste it in here: Visual C# 2010 Express | Microsoft Visual Studio.

----------


## StaySharp

Heh, I already was pretty sure you're working with C# since I first saw your website. Guess where my username comes from.
I see and understand what you did there, but what do you plan to do with the millisecond in the program I wonder?

----------


## IAmCoder

Nice.

The millisecond is just the easiest way to get data into the program without distracting from the interface. You can replace return DateTime.Now.Millisecond; with anything from your network usage to output from a biofeedback device.

----------


## StaySharp

Hm, I think I get it now. Though first I'd need a biofeedback device to be able to test it of course... Well once I have the spare money I plan on buying a few tools anyway.

----------


## IAmCoder

Cool.  Like I said you can use it to monitor anything; I have plugins for the mouse and keyboard (the source code for those are included in the MSIs) running all day to monitor my performance at work.
I can then attach LSD files to my invoices.  :Shades wink:

----------


## tommo

> Cool.  Like I said you can use it to monitor anything; I have plugins for the mouse and keyboard (the source code for those are included in the MSIs) running all day to monitor my performance at work.
> I can then attach LSD files to my invoices.



 Holy shit dude.  If you're saying what I interpreted you words as, you could sell that for a lot of money.
With companies wanting efficient workers and all that.

----------


## ninja9578

Eww, C sharp  :tongue2:

----------


## khh

> Eww, C sharp



Better than Java.

----------


## IAmCoder

> Holy shit dude.  If you're saying what I interpreted you words as, you could sell that for a lot of money.
> With companies wanting efficient workers and all that.



Yeah, that was actually the original plan!  :Shades wink: 

But then I ended up using it for my own personal gain to detect REM and trigger lucidity.  :Sad: 





> Eww, C sharp



Not as elite as C++.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

> Not as elite as C++.



Looks down at managed memory languages from his direct access perch  :tongue2:  lulz

----------


## IAmCoder

Yeah, but have you seen what one can do by standing on the shoulders of those on the perch?  :Shades wink:

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I have, write code that runs half as fast as mine and takes twice the RAM.  :tongue2:

----------


## IAmCoder

Nice. But I bet that it took you one tenth of the time to write it?

A further bet I am willing to make is that the cost of RAM has halved since then yet is more than twice as fast?  :Cheeky:   :Cheeky:

----------


## ninja9578

What does the last sentence mean?

If you are implying that smaller RAM use makes the program slower, that simply isn't true.  I use lookup tables and caches where appropriate, but because of how L1 and L2 caches in the hardware work, the less RAM you use, the faster your program will run.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Badass! Since this can actually take input from any device, is there any accelerometers which you can buy which hook up to a PC instead of being embedded in a phone? I know that's how the Android LDing app works for detecting REM, it'd be interesting to use it in your programs  :smiley:

----------


## IAmCoder

> What does the last sentence mean?



Moore's law.





> Badass! Since this can actually take input from any device, is there any accelerometers which you can buy which hook up to a PC instead of being embedded in a phone? I know that's how the Android LDing app works for detecting REM, it'd be interesting to use it in your programs



You are a gentleman and a scholar. And one of the few that can see what I have discovered.
So yes, I bought the USB kind and hope you can find the patience to buy directly from the source.

----------


## marwanin

man!!
is this plugin for lucidscribe.?

----------


## ninja9578

> Moore's law.



Ooohhh, odd wording, but now I see it.

I feel like a nerd, I didn't have to look what Moore's Law is  :Sad: 

And actually, Moore's law doesn't apply to the speed of RAM.  RAM speed is pretty much maxed out.  The chips might be faster, but the transfer rates have pretty much hit a wall  :tongue2:   That's why efficient use of the cache is becoming so important to compiler design and processor design.  There is more cache on the processor than there used to be RAM on a computer.

----------


## IAmCoder

> man!!
> is this plugin for lucidscribe.?



Yeah, but all it does is:

----------


## IAmCoder

> I feel like a nerd, I didn't have to look what Moore's Law is



I didn't expect anything less from you.  ::wink::

----------


## StaySharp

> RAM speed is pretty much maxed out.  The chips might be faster, but the transfer rates have pretty much hit a wall   That's why efficient use of the cache is becoming so important to compiler design and processor design.  There is more cache on the processor than there used to be RAM on a computer.



Well RAM speed isn't really maxed out. After DDR isn't going to get any better there are several possible RAM technologies which just aren't industrially useful or profitable yet.
A big restriction to everyday desktop RAM speeds is the huge amount of work necessery to overhaul the architectures for something completely new. Currently there's only a wall as long as we build it ourselves.

With enough work and a new architecture we could soon have PCs that don't need any RAM anymore due to the fact a harddrive has more than enough speed to deal with everything on it's own. But my guess is that it still will take several years to get there, if we get there sometime at all. Afterall systems aren't just developed for performance but rather for profit. As long as the two collide performance will always draw the short stick.

----------


## ninja9578

Wrong, flash memory is still significantly slower than RAM.  Even the iPhone, which is entirely solid state flash hard drive, has high speed RAM.

And like I said, the speed of the RAM isn't maxed out, its the amount of info that can be moved between the RAM and the CPU that's pretty much stuck.  It's still increasing, but not nearly as quickly as it used to be.  As software uses more and more RAM, more and more info needs to be swapped between the RAM and the CPU cache.  There is a reason that the RAM is literally right next to the CPU  :wink2:

----------


## StaySharp

I agree, I guess I dindn't pick the right words. I know it's not a thing of currently possible, I just say it very well might possible in the future. And I suppose I forgot the restrictions through the physical distance a moment, even though I very well know this.

----------


## IAmCoder

> Badass! Since this can actually take input from any device [...]



Anyone with Lucid Scribe and interesting enough data can publish to LSDBase.

----------


## marwanin

is that code can help me Induce LDS .?

----------


## IAmCoder

Yes, that is why it is called "lucidcode".

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> You are a gentleman and a scholar. And one of the few that can see what I have discovered.
> So yes, I bought the USB kind and hope you can find the patience to buy directly from the source.



Heh, hadn't seen this post until now. I'm patiently awaiting the release of your hardware/software package deal  :wink2:

----------


## Artelis

Watching ninja pwn noob faces is always fun.

----------

